
Social Networking an app for self-motivation (through shame)? - FluidDjango
http://www.crunchgear.com/2009/06/26/internet-connected-scale-shares-your-shame-with-the-world/
======
pasbesoin
I don't find negative emotions to be a good source of motivation. They can
work in the (very) short term. But they do not build a positive momentum.

To remain motivated over the long term, I need the reinforcement of positive
emotions. Each step becomes a victory of sorts that encourages me to go
further. Setbacks become problems to be solved, instead of internalized self-
judgment and low self-worth.

If something produces negative emotions, I will begin to avoid it wherever and
whenever I can. If something produces positive emotions, I'll seek out more of
it.

I can feel awful about myself but complete a paper at the last minute in order
to avoid failing a class (i.e. a very negative outcome). A string of such
events does not add up to an academic career.

I can do this shit assignment to avoid losing my job, associated health care
benefits, etc. It's not going to turn me into the "go getter" who advances at
this company. If I do shit work all the time, with a big grin on my face in
order to suck up to management, well, past a certain point I think that starts
to become pathological.

